# Cable Internet / DirecTV same jack?



## djc6 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm interested in Whole-Home DVR service, but I don't understand how the DECA cloud is connected to the internet. I use Time Warner Roadrunner for Internet service; Are they going to have to run a 2nd coax connection to my office where the internet connection is, and use a DECA adapter to connect to my existing router? (an Apple Time Capsule).

I've not found much information on how the Internet connection is made other than the 'Internet connection kit' for $25 is used, and its a DECA adapter and power adapter. I Could totally see how this works with DSL, but what do you do when you use the cable provider for internet?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Your cable internet will have to be a separate coax. Whole home or not, internet shouldn't be diplexed in with satellite service on the same coax, even though the local cable company here loves to do it.

When my parents got D*, I asked the tech to run dual RG6 and we put the cable internet on one line and the broadband DECA adapter on the other. That kept everything separate and gave a nice clean look on the outside wall.


----------



## djc6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats what I thought, but it wasn't clear from reading the posts. I assume most homes only have one coax connecter per room, but didn't read any posts about folks having to run another wire.

Also, what do you mean outside wall? Will they not run the wires inside my walls so they're totally hidden?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Running wires inside walls costs extra. I think when I last saw the sheet, it was $65 per outlet, but that varies by tech I am sure.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you not have any internet connection near a receiver? The broadband DECA doesn't have to be anywhere near your actual modem/router.


----------



## djc6 (Apr 22, 2010)

Currently I have the receiver (HR21/700) plugged into an apple airport express which is acting in wifi client mode - bridging the ethernet port to the wifi network. So VoD works, etc on the receiver.

I would like to hard wire the receiver somehow - either via ethernet or better yet DECA.. the reason is that DirecTV2PC works better this way.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

djc6 said:


> Currently I have the receiver (HR21/700) plugged into an apple airport express which is acting in wifi client mode - bridging the ethernet port to the wifi network. So VoD works, etc on the receiver.
> 
> I would like to hard wire the receiver somehow - either via ethernet or better yet DECA.. the reason is that DirecTV2PC works better this way.


Then you are definitely going to need a separate cable run to your router for the CCK.

And as matt1124 says, no you may not diplex the DirecTV satellite/DECA signals with your cable modem internet one on the same coax, nor with practically any other signals such as OTA, much to the disdain of some. As the coax spectrum is pretty much full with the SWiM satellite/DECA combo alone, and will naturally overlap and mutually interfere with any others of course as illustrated;


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

djc6 said:


> I Could totally see how this works with DSL, but what do you do when you use the cable provider for internet?


What are you thinking is the difference between a cable modem connection and a DSL modem connection in terms of what happens inside your home?


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

i think he is just saying if it was dsl his cable outlet would not be used and could be used for the deca connection


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

harsh said:


> What are you thinking is the difference between a cable modem connection and a DSL modem connection in terms of what happens inside your home?


I don't think the OP is referring to what takes place inside the home, but how the modems connect to the internet which he's questioning about diplexing into.

Where there is no question you can not diplex the coax based DirecTV satellite signal with a DSL modem one since they use two totally different types of lines. 2 wire phone line vs. coax.


----------



## djc6 (Apr 22, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> Do you not have any internet connection near a receiver? The broadband DECA doesn't have to be anywhere near your actual modem/router.


What about plugging the ethernet end of the DECA adapter into a wifi bridge and connecting it to my router that way?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

djc6 said:


> What about plugging the ethernet end of the DECA adapter into a wifi bridge and connecting it to my router that way?


You could, but back in your post #6 you said you wanted the HR21 "hard-wired" to the router for reliable streaming to the DIRECTV2PC app. on your computer.


----------



## djc6 (Apr 22, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> You could, but back in your post #6 you said you wanted the HR21 "hard-wired" to the router for reliable streaming to the DIRECTV2PC app. on your computer.


Ahhh.. right, DirecTV2PC  If I put a switch between the HR21 and my laptop, both hardwired - it works great. But that means I'm bringing my laptop to where the TV is, which is useless.

But when both my laptop and HR21 are connected wirelessly, its unusable. If I hardware the HR21 to the router and only use the laptop wireless, DirecTV2PC works sorta. I can watch a recording in its entirely as long as I don't skip around the timeline. But I don't really have a way of hardwiring the HR21 to my router; I just tried it by bringing them all together temporarily.

DirecTV2PC is just atrocious. If it did ANY sort of transcoding the wifi wouldn't be a problem. I think I'll just forget about trying to use it and wait for 'Nomad'.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

djc6 said:


> Ahhh.. right, DirecTV2PC  If I put a switch between the HR21 and my laptop, both hardwired - it works great. But that means I'm bringing my laptop to where the TV is, which is useless.
> 
> But when both my laptop and HR21 are connected wirelessly, its unusable. If I hardware the HR21 to the router and only use the laptop wireless, DirecTV2PC works sorta. I can watch a recording in its entirely as long as I don't skip around the timeline. But I don't really have a way of hardwiring the HR21 to my router; I just tried it by bringing them all together temporarily.
> 
> DirecTV2PC is just atrocious. If it did ANY sort of transcoding the wifi wouldn't be a problem. I think I'll just forget about trying to use it and wait for 'Nomad'.


But your HR21 will actually be hardwired to your router through the DECA cloud if you acquire a DECA dongle for it and install it on the satellite coax and ethernet port thus;










And the DIRECTV2PC app. should then have have no problems with connection speed, though personally I've never been really enthusiastic about the program regardless.


----------

